# Menard Co 9 pointer



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

I shot this buck Oct 30, it weighed 175# and I scored him at 136 1/2". My best bow buck







This is the first split G2 that I have seen on our place.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

That's a solid buck! Good deer for Menard county!!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

nice buck!!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Super buck! Congratulations!

TH


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Very nice, Congrats on your PB


----------



## capt4fish (Dec 4, 2004)

good un.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice Buck, Congrats!


----------

